# Gel a plastisol transfer with a heat press?



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

I remember reading an article by Scott Fresener about plastisol transfers. He made reference to using a heat press (not fully closed, of course) to gel the ink. Anyone ever try this? I don't have a conveyor dryer, just a flash cure unit. I haven't been able to get the flash cure unit consistent enough to just gel the ink. My heat press is a Hotronix 16x20 with digital temperature and timer.

Any thoughts?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It can be done. Heck, some folks fully cure their screen prints this way. It helps to have a hover feature, otherwise you run the risk of getting ink on your upper platen.


----------



## aplusbowling (Dec 6, 2007)

My heat press is the Draw kind, so I figured if I could dial in the correct temp, it should work okay. Just didn't know if anyone else has attempted this.


----------

